# Welding Table For My Next Project



## Janderso (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi,
I have been planning to build a welding table. I want it to be portable but stable. I am thinking 2 wheels, just lift one end and the wheels kick in for easy movement. The dimensions= 30" X 36". I was hoping to add a copper plate for the top. Wow, I priced a 1/2" 30 X 30" plate it was $1,500. I down sized to 1/8 thickness and it was only $500.
At work we have 3 shop tables, they are all 72" by 24", each has a 1/2" copper top. We don't weld on them. I wonder if I ask my boss if he would mind if I cleaned up one of those tables and replaced the top with a more convenient metal top?  
I am thinking thin wall 2x3" steel stock. Make the cuts on my band saw, dress the cuts and TIG weld the assembly.
Any plans on-line or do you know of a source for any ideas in this area? I would like to have a shelf for materials, something to hold all my welding accessories.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## dtsh (Apr 23, 2018)

At 1/2" plate, I'm not sure how movable it would be. 

Mine is a cobbled together mess, but it does what I need. I put a plywood top on it and fastened some sheet metal to it, perhaps 16ga sheet.


----------



## cg285 (Apr 23, 2018)

go to millerwelds.com and look under resources. there are several welding tables


----------



## Doubleeboy (Apr 23, 2018)

My first welding project was a table out of plans in a welding book from library.  It works fine, but truth be told I use my HF mickey mouse welding table most the time because its so portable and folds up.  My homebuilt table usually is buried in tools and the 3 ton arbor press.  For $50 bucks the HF table has a lot going for it, its no gem but it might work for you.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 23, 2018)

Yeah but I was hoping to make a project out of it. Really HB for $50!!??
I'll check out Miller's tables, thanks


----------



## dlane (Apr 23, 2018)

When I made mine many years ago I made it movable, stepping on bar makes the wheels come down and the t locks it down ,the legs lift off the floor, roll it where you want it step on the bar again pushing the t with your foot and it comes back down on the legs. Works good , I used tall lawnmower wheels , other end of bar hinges off frame 
Not a great pic kinda messy 


Made a anvil stand with a similar design 



The top is 1/4” plate with angle iron support’s under it , with a expanded steel shelf in the middle.
You can kinda see the table in the last pic


----------



## Joez71 (Apr 23, 2018)

I made my welding table from scrap 2-inch tube I had lying around and 12-inch wide flat bar with a gap for clamping.  

 I used 10-inch castors and she rolls over anything even when loaded up.  My workshops full of woodworking gear and wood dust so i do most of my welding outside.

It was actually my first time welding and what got me started with metalwork in general.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 24, 2018)

Good ideas here, and there is a lot to be said for simple. The Garage Journal forum has tons of examples. Here's one I threw together many moons ago, based on a heave equip. guard someone gave me. I have a bells and whistles one on my to-do list, but this one has worked for almost everything I've had to do. Mike

That's my boy working in the shorts, something I don't do. Then again nobody should be forced to look at my chicken legs.


----------



## extropic (Apr 24, 2018)

You might get a few ideas from the linked threads.

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/welding-table-build.56070/

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/another-welding-table-build.63792/


----------



## Aukai (Apr 24, 2018)

I used a u weld it type fab table, great for fixtures to hold things.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 24, 2018)

Great ideas!!!


----------



## [X]Outlaw (Apr 24, 2018)

This was the very first "real" project I did when I started learning TIG.

Its 30"x36"

The frame is 2"x2" RHS and the top is 1/2" mild steel. Moves easily on 4" casters, without casters...not so much lol.







Here are some pics from the build

Steel Stock




















Top half of frame complete






Top and bottom frames.






Plates cut and drilled for casters






Caster plate welded to bottom frame.






All four caster plates welded to frame.






Jigging the legs at 90* to the frame.






Assembly strapped together to tac into place.






Frame complete.






1/2" Slats welded on.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 24, 2018)

Mr. Outlaw, beautiful job!
Did you partake in the adult beverage throughout your project?
Have you guys seen the Certiflat system? https://weldtables.com/ 
Looks interesting


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 24, 2018)

I’ve been wanting to make a rolling welding table cart. I now have a 1/2’pc 24”x8’ on top of my sturdy work bench that goes the whole wall of the garage. I want something so I can work 360 around it if needed. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



 I got this at a auction for a steal. I really don’t need it for its intended purpose but if I pop about 50 holes in it I think it would make a perfect top. I just don’t wanna ruin it? It’s scraped and flat as it can get. 
 I have all the steel for legs and framing.  I was thinking of making full length drawers maybe three or four. To store all the fixtures and right angle plates I have.
 Tabletop weighs 1200lbs by itself. Framing,sheathing, and tooling it’ll weigh 2k. Have one or two projects to finish up before I start that.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 24, 2018)

FOMOGO said:


> That's my boy working in the shorts, something I don't do


Ouch when you get hit with a slag pellet.


----------



## dlane (Apr 24, 2018)

Don’t weld in flip flops, he’ll figure it out


----------



## Aukai (Apr 25, 2018)

Besides a cherry in the ear, my worst was when my jacket was pulled up, and a cherry dropped and rolled down my stomach. It stopped at my belt buckle, and was burning real bad, don't lift the belt buckle....


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 25, 2018)

Arc welding slag going down the tung of your boot. Then melting your sock to your skin before you can say oh sh- -.  No good!


----------



## Janderso (Apr 25, 2018)

Cadillac said:


> I’ve been wanting to make a rolling welding table cart. I now have a 1/2’pc 24”x8’ on top of my sturdy work bench that goes the whole wall of the garage. I want something so I can work 360 around it if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I priced a 24" X 36" x 1/2" steel plate from our local metal supply. $235.
Steel is really expensive these days. You did well. Looking forward to watching your progress. Drawers would be great, tooling, welding supplies, etc.


----------



## [X]Outlaw (Apr 25, 2018)

Janderso said:


> Mr. Outlaw, beautiful job!
> Did you partake in the adult beverage throughout your project?
> Have you guys seen the Certiflat system? https://weldtables.com/
> Looks interesting



Haha! Adult beverages were consumed after the project, otherwise you risk just welding together anything you put your hands on.

I have been looking at the Certiflat systems since they came out but I never found any substantial reviews on them that would push me to get one of their kits vs building one from scratch. If you go that route let us know what you think.

Chevy


----------



## dlane (Apr 25, 2018)

I have a piece 3x3’ +- 1 1/8” thick I’ve been tripping on for a while , can’t think of what to make out of it .
 I already have a welding table, anyone have an idea what to do with it ?
If your going to “all metal “ they are really proud , they think all there steel is gold.
It’s a little cheaper in the Bay Area


----------



## Janderso (Apr 25, 2018)

Yes All Metals, is a bit high but I know it's better than online due to freight. I like to pick through their scrap, it's half price and changes daily.
Chevy, I ordered the CertiFlat yesterday. I figured by the time I purchase all the metal and make the cuts I will be saving money by buying this table. And, the good thing is I do the welding. It looks like a good table, I purchased a 24x36, the legs, some clamps and hold down hardware including shipping >> less than $550.
I'll share as I go through the build process. My TIG and I will become acquainted. I am going to fond some srap material of like size to get my settings dialed in before i make puddles.


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 25, 2018)

I’ve had my eye out for a 36” faceplate for a long time. I would like to make a rotating table. Abom on YouTube did a nice job on the one he did. 3’ 1 1/8 plate I would cut into a circle and do as I described would be perfect. I was thinking of having my friend grab me a road plate they use to cover when digging. Pretty thick but hard as hell to move without proper equipment!


----------



## dlane (Apr 25, 2018)

Cadillac, that’s the plate I have I think it has a 3/4-10 taped hole in the center for lifting eye. 


Cadillac said:


> I’ve had my eye out for a 36” faceplate for a long time. I would like to make a rotating table. Abom on YouTube did a nice job on the one he did. 3’ 1 1/8 plate I would cut into a circle and do as I described would be perfect. I was thinking of having my friend grab me a road plate they use to cover when digging. Pretty thick but hard as hell to move without proper equipment!


How would you go about cutting a circle out of it. I’m thinking it would warp with o/a I guess water jet but $$$$


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 25, 2018)

I’ve cut through 1” with oxy acetylene. My hypertherm plasma severes 7/8”. 
 Tack a pin in center put circle cutting attachment on pin and spin. If it’s a bad cut mount on rotary table to Bridgeport and clean up the edge. Water jet might not be bad cost might hurt though! Have them cut a 6” circle out of center so you would be able to drop shafts through or such. Man I want a big 36” faceplate!


----------



## johnnyc14 (Apr 25, 2018)

I recently built a welding table using some ideas I found here. The frame is made from scrap 4" square tubing and the top from 1/2" by 6" hot rolled plate. Each plate is screwed down with six fasteners into adjustable height stands. the top can be rotated to may different angles and the 2 front legs fold in to reduce the size of the footprint for storage. If I was doing it again I wouldn't bother with the folding legs. It rolls on 5" casters.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 25, 2018)

My CertiFlat 3x4 got man handled during shipping, and has a slight low spot. I do like the fixture holes, and with the extra C clamps I made more fixture clamps.


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 25, 2018)

John you did a great job on that table. I like how you made the vise adapter and mount for the saw so you have a nice out feed table. Well thought out.


----------



## Boswell (Apr 25, 2018)

johnnyc14 said:


> I recently built a welding table using some ideas I found here. The frame is made from scrap 4" square tubing and the top from 1/2" by 6" hot rolled plate. Each plate is screwed down with six fasteners into adjustable height stands. the top can be rotated to may different angles and the 2 front legs fold in to reduce the size of the footprint for storage. If I was doing it again I wouldn't bother with the folding legs. It rolls on 5" casters.



that is an awesome table. I really like the ability to rotate the table for storage and versatility.


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 27, 2018)

Great table!


----------



## slick_silver (Jul 13, 2018)

Janderso said:


> Hi,
> I have been planning to build a welding table. I want it to be portable but stable. I am thinking 2 wheels, just lift one end and the wheels kick in for easy movement. The dimensions= 30" X 36". I was hoping to add a copper plate for the top. Wow, I priced a 1/2" 30 X 30" plate it was $1,500. I down sized to 1/8 thickness and it was only $500.
> At work we have 3 shop tables, they are all 72" by 24", each has a 1/2" copper top. We don't weld on them. I wonder if I ask my boss if he would mind if I cleaned up one of those tables and replaced the top with a more convenient metal top?
> I am thinking thin wall 2x3" steel stock. Make the cuts on my band saw, dress the cuts and TIG weld the assembly.
> ...



Jeff if you still want  the steel 1/2" x 30" x 30" here is a 1/2 x 36" x 36"  for $170 plus shipping  https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-2-HRO-St...eet&LH_BIN=1&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0|0


----------



## Aukai (Jul 13, 2018)

'''''''' 2nd page duh


----------



## Kroll (Jul 14, 2018)

Just wondering,what does a copper top do for ya?500.00 buy a nice flat 1" thick plate


----------



## Cadillac (Jul 14, 2018)

Well looking at McMaster carr you would get a 12x12 pc at 1” thick of copper for 475 bucks.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 16, 2018)

12 X 12, inches?


----------



## jbolt (Jul 17, 2018)

I posted this in the Members Projects section. https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/folding-welding-table.70996/

It is based off the CertiFlat 24 x 36 table top. The tab and slot tables are a neat idea and for $240 shipped worth the cost. Mine did not just fall together like they claim and took about 4 hours to put together while keeping it flat. It fits my needs very well and being able to adapt it into a folding setup worked out nicely. When I eventually get into a better shop space I would consider one of their fab tables in 3/8" thick steel.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 17, 2018)

I figured building a welding table was an investment and a piece of equipment that would out last me. I built mine 4'x6' with a 1/2" thick top. Legs and frame are 2"x2" 1/4" wall sitting on casters. Also have an expanded steel shelf below. I purchased all my steel new and total bill was just under a grand. I will have to take some new pictures and post them. The ones I have are in my photobucket account and are currently being held for ransom so I cant hotlink.


----------

